# Why do some people name all their goat?



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Not just all the ones they keep but also all the kids they plan to sell?

I'm asking mainly about the commercial boer goats and particularly goat being sold to 4h and ffa for fairs. But really all in general. Why make a big deal about names if your going to sell that animal?

I mean I have actually avoided taking my kids to some farms to look for goats because on fb the owners make such a huge fuss about names. I wouldn't mind if the owner said "I've always considered this one an Oreo" you know that hints to a suggestion or might give the child an idea. But when I see posts with all these pre-named kids it makes me feel bad, and pictures with the child buyer and the wether with the farms chosen name like the child doesn't have a say. I don't want to take my boys to buy a goat and have them not pick a good one because they don't like the name the owner calls it. Or even worse get one home and they feel guilty about wanting to change the goats name, or become frustrated about their project animal becuase they hate the name but are afraid to change it. I mean I don't have an issues keeping older animals names, that's been their names. But even if I'm adding a doeling to my herd I want too name her to fit my preferences not feel guilty because the owner named her "princess snowflake butterball"

I just don't understand why names are such a big deal for some when you plan to sell the animal in just a few months


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

We have young kids so everything gets a name, even the wethers that go to market. For me it’s easy to talk to the kids and say oh “name of goat” isn’t feel well rather than use a number. I guess names aren’t a big deal they are just easier for everyone in the family to have names. 

we are currently getting ready to buy and few doelings and a buckling. We don’t love the does name so we will be changing them. I don’t feel like it’s a big deal the change the name considering they don’t know their names.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some people name them. 
There is nothing wrong with a goat having identification such as a name.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

We do registered dairy here. I do not want some crazy or nasty name associated with my farm and herd. So anything that gets registered i put a name on the papers. What the new owner wants to call them is up to them. I do have names that i call everyone... but new owner new name ok but those papered names will not change.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I name them all, but most of the time I don’t even tell the buyer what I’ve been calling them. They can rename and register them whatever they want.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Naming helps to identify plus, a named animal may get better and more personable care. (I never name an animal I am going to eat, i.e. calves). The unnamed get care, but not the extra stuff a pet or long term resident might get.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I've got to call them something! Everyone gets a name, and when I sell them I tell the buyer "I call him _____, but you can call him whatever you want!" My buyers almost always change the names anyway, and I'm fine with that.

I do register the doe kids I sell. My does have themes and I want to be able to associate each kid with its dam. If I were to sell a kid before her registration had been processed, I'd tell the buyer her intended name and let them know that I'd be open to alternate suggestions if they absolutely couldn't stand the name I'd chosen. But again, just because a goat is registered under a certain name doesn't mean it's what you have to call her. I had a Kali Dee who I always called Luna because I had a coworker named Kali at the time. I sold a Vela who now goes by Pepper. I know a Lullaby whose new owner calls Olive. It's no big deal, and if a breeder wants to name the kids they sell, that's totally up to them and we'll within their right. As long as they don't make a big deal about insisting the buyer keep the name, there's no reason for the buyer to be butthurt over it.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I guess I just fell different about it. I mean a registered animal I do understand to a point. And an older animal of course usually has a name. I guess I'm just one of those people personally when I'm buying a new young animal I want to name it what I feel. But I truly have a hard time with pre-named animals, like I honestly can't buy a named baby animal if that name doesn't agree with me. I have even had a hard time looking at kittens and puppies in the shelters because someone has given it a name. It's just like seeing wethers posted on line. I can't look objectively at a wether with a name the same way I can one without. If I don't like the name or the name doesn't feel right to me it's ruined me wanting to get it becuase no matter how nice the animal looks I dont like renaming animals. It makes me feel bad like I'm being disrespectful or something. Yeah it's probably a crazy way to feel about it. But that's just how I am. It literally hurts my heart to see people naming animals that they are selling, but because if I wanted that one I won't personally be able yo change the name.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Most of the wethers don’t get names, and if they do it’s because something is up with that one and it’s easier then saying “the little boy bottle baby” or “the tiny black paint that tried to break its leg”. Usually though it’s their ear tag number. Girls, they are registered. They have to have a name and I’m not going to send blank names on the app and later on have the papers sent back because someone else named their animal that. Been there done that. 
I don’t care what a animals name is when I buy them. Almost none of my animals go by their registered name. I’m not calling them “whole lotta Rosie” or “shining arctic blast” so then are simply Rosie and chili. And Rosie and chili works better then number 52 and 85 or the red dapple that looks pregnant or the mostly white dapple that is super friendly. But yeah it comes down to I have to call them something lol


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

CCCSAW said:


> I guess I just fell different about it. I mean a registered animal I do understand to a point. And an older animal of course usually has a name. I guess I'm just one of those people personally when I'm buying a new young animal I want to name it what I feel. But I truly have a hard time with pre-named animals, like I honestly can't buy a named baby animal if that name doesn't agree with me. I have even had a hard time looking at kittens and puppies in the shelters because someone has given it a name. It's just like seeing wethers posted on line. I can't look objectively at a wether with a name the same way I can one without. If I don't like the name or the name doesn't feel right to me it's ruined me wanting to get it becuase no matter how nice the animal looks I dont like renaming animals. It makes me feel bad like I'm being disrespectful or something. Yeah it's probably a crazy way to feel about it. But that's just how I am. It literally hurts my heart to see people naming animals that they are selling, but because if I wanted that one I won't personally be able yo change the name.


I don't think most people have this problem. 

I've renamed a few of the animals that I bought from other people. The two horses I own now were both named something different before I got them. My older horse is on at least her third name! I think she was "High Heels" two owners ago, but the girl I bought her from had renamed her "Dakota." I didn't like either of those names so I changed it to "Stardust" but I call her "Dusty" for short. My younger horse was originally named "Maverick" but not only do I not like that name, there are already about three horses in our saddle club that already have it. So I renamed him "Pepperjack."

I tend to fall in love with a face more than name. I saw the cutest young buck a few years ago that I just had to have. He was named "Moose" in the ad but I really don't like that name and it didn't suit him at all, so I immediately renamed him "Pac-Man." I immediately named our first goat "Otis," but then changed my mind and renamed him "Cuzco" within half an hour. I don't even remember the original name of the second goat we bought, but I didn't think it fit her so I renamed her "Nibbles."

I name every kid born here because I would have a much harder time bonding with them if they didn't have names. I raise packgoats and dairy goats so bonding in the first three months is crucial for their permanent socialization. Many of our kids learn their names before they are weaned, but they are very smart and can learn a new name if their owner changes it. I tell all my buyers to name the kids whatever they want, but most end up keeping the names I gave them at birth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Renaming is easy to do.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I have dairy goats and whether I sell them or not I name them just for ease when talking about them. If any of my buyers want to rename them, that’s totally fine with me. I don’t think my goats know their names anyway, especially the babies!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I name all my babies but if they sell before they are 18 months I always tell the new owner they can feel free to rename said goat if they choose. I name them because I find it easier to train and work with them. If you want to rename one you buy just do it the exowner has no say in what the goat is named after it leaves their property. I've renamed a lot of goats that I bought (I even renamed a goat I was babysitting because I hated the name she had) and I tell the seller I renamed them and so far I've only run into 1 person who asked why I renamed but she seemed fine that I renamed him.

I use names for identification and I don't care if someone renames a goat that they buy.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I name everyone born here. Sometimes it's a normal name like, lets say, Rose. Sometimes it is just, (Dams name) buck/doe. I never expect names to be kept, but it is so much easier to have names even if they are just going to be leaving. It helps when they are put up for sale. I put their names under their photos and it is much easier for people to just say "I was interested in, Jax. Can I get some more info?" Or something like that, and I can let them know all of that kid "Jax" info.

It also helps when identifying just in general. I used to work at a dairy. 99% of their does were Saanens. It was a nightmare Identifying kids from their sibling and no way it could be done if we put all of them together. Kids would get a colored collar with their dams name aka numbers and the kids name aka numbers. It makes everything easier for identifying and also treating them should anything happen. The adult does didn't have a normal name like Button, Dixie, Ruby, etc. But they had their number and letter so they were called like E113, A100, C230 Etc. But when they brought up their identification/name I would usually know at least what group they were talking about.

Point is, I think all goats have a name or a form of identification. Some choose normal or more "pet" type names, other might choose identification numbers/or markings as a "name". Like, Numbers/letters or, the one with the L shape on it's side, the one with the blaze over its eyes, or the paint with a brown tail and feet. Things like that. They aren't technically a name, but they work just the same for identification. If you just called everyone in your herd "goat" things probably wouldn't be easy! Add a colored collar or identify a marking/number and use that to address the goat and things immediately become so much easier. It is all a preference, but the way I see it, they all have a "Name" Some people, like myself, just put a little more time and thought into it than others.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I renamed my goats from their registered names. My does Were originally Raven and Selkie and now they are Belladonna (Bella) and Primula (Prim). Those were names I had picked even before I knew what goats I was getting. My bucks were Lightning and Robby and now they are Phantom and Cullen. I don't think that it's that big a deal. I understand what you are saying, but you should be picking goats based on what they add to you herd and your goals not by name anyway. I find it way harder to get over not just picking by color.  Try as I might I'm pretty sure I picked Bella because I have an obsession with all black animals.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I name Everything born on my place. When you have 18 bucklings running around, its nice to know which one you are talking about. I dont care what you call them once you buy them. Neither do they! Im not going to ignore my little ones, and not name them. How cold. Everyone I have ever dealt with has named their little ones. 
Anyone on this site and my friends laugh about my names. Like dipstick, stuffer, 13, butthead, slick...their are only for individualism. Once you pay for them, they are whoever you want them to be.


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

I personally use call names or farm names for my registered goats, and unless one is calling a goat an entire registered name (nobody does, I have a feeling) the name the previous owner gave them shouldn't mean "I won't buy that goat". Call it what you want. It seems petty to refuse to buy an animal because of a name.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Yeah I get it y'all think I'm weird. Im not like you can can't rename an animal. It's not as simple addr you all make it seem. My 2 retired dairy goats have their original names, the horse even kept his original name. The bunny who now has 3 names I can't call him by what my kids call him I have to call him Dominic Patrick Batbunny, or I just call him bunny, but I can't call him Batbunny. I have never been able to bring myself to rename an animal, heck even my oldest son goes by one of his middle names at school but I still call him by his first because that's what we named him. And therefore i would have a really hard time buying any animal that already has a name especially if it's a name I don't like. So regardless of everyone saying it's no big deal to change an animals name. It is a very big deal for me. And it does have a huge impact on my opinion of an animal for me. It most cases there name it's self doesn't bother me and it would be a name I would be willing to keep. But like one of my girls is named Banshee, I would never be able to buy another goat named Banshee because I personally wouldn't be able to change her name and wouldn't want 2 with the same name.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know I should take a page from you and be more picky about names, then I would follow my husbands rule of not buying any more goats lol 
But your sons name is totally different then a goats name. That is something that you put a LOT of thought into, well if you were like me  I’m totally with you on not calling him anything but the name you picked for him. My sons name is Joshua, people call him Josh and I’m like JOSH-U-A! 
But I’m still naming my animals, and I’m not leaving names empty for my goats on applications, and to be honest if someone doesn’t buy them over a name then someone doesn’t buy them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

For me...and me alone..so please dont take this the wrong way. 
I have several does, each one special in her own way. Ive bred her to the Buck I think will produce an amazing baby. I have raised all these basically by myself. I wait 5 months to see my product. Ive had to learn about several signs which can cause problems. Ive bought meds. I administered meds. Ive built pens, stalls, barns, fences, feeders, and held a full time job. Then its the last month. I check on her feed verses her body score. I watch her daily. I look at her udder.,teats and vulva everyday. To check for problems. The last week is hard. Now birthing starts and so does more work. Late nights. More medical supplies. Worry. No sleep..and finally labor starts. It doesnt just pop out. Some are hours long.some are easy. Then after doing this for 3 months, all the kidds have to be fed, watched, medicated, and worked with. 
So by the time some person wants to purchase what Ive just spent 8.months to get to this point...do you really think I care if you like what I call this amazing creature or not? Were you there in any of this? It takes 2 seconds to change a name. It takes 2 seconds to change it again. Do you realise when you register a goat...the goat association names that goat? So...Im sorry. But the naming is 2 seconds out of my 8 months per goat. I do not understand your concern over 2 seconds.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> For me...and me alone..so please dont take this the wrong way.
> I have several does, each one special in her own way. Ive bred her to the Buck I think will produce an amazing baby. I have raised all these basically by myself. I wait 5 months to see my product. Ive had to learn about several signs which can cause problems. Ive bought meds. I administered meds. Ive built pens, stalls, barns, fences, feeders, and held a full time job. Then its the last month. I check on her feed verses her body score. I watch her daily. I look at her udder.,teats and vulva everyday. To check for problems. The last week is hard. Now birthing starts and so does more work. Late nights. More medical supplies. Worry. No sleep..and finally labor starts. It doesnt just pop out. Some are hours long.some are easy. Then after doing this for 3 months, all the kidds have to be fed, watched, medicated, and worked with.
> So by the time some person wants to purchase what Ive just spent 8.months to get to this point...do you really think I care if you like what I call this amazing creature or not? Were you there in any of this? It takes 2 seconds to change a name. It takes 2 seconds to change it again. Do you realise when you register a goat...the goat association names that goat? So...Im sorry. But the naming is 2 seconds out of my 8 months per goat. I do not understand your concern over 2 seconds.


Well you have made it more then clear that my piont is obsolete. How I feel about names has nothing to do with the care someone gives or doesn't give their goats, and clearly im the only person in the whole wide world that has a personal issue with renaming animals. You know I was just tying to get a little more insight and express my concern becuase I honestly thought maybe I wasn't the only one. Fortunately for me I have found breeders that either don't name every single kid that hits the ground or at least don't disclose those names so openly. And they are just as attentive as you claim to be. I don't plan to name every kid my goats delivere at least not the ones planned for sale and not I'm not doing a registered herd right now as we're only breeding right to help support my kids 4h projects. But again clearly im the only person in this whole freakin world that had an issue with renaming animals. Because honestly if I took in an animal that has already been name I want to respect the time and care the prior owner has already put into that animal, especially for older animals. But yes it does detour me from buying kids because especially if I'm buying a doeling I'm buying her for our families herd that's a year plus I have to raise her and make sure she stays healthy just to be able to breed her, and year after year of meds, and time, and feed, and love and care just as you describe. And I want to be able to name het for our family and our herd and not feel like im disrespecting you for renaming a 3 month old doe that will hopefully live and produce for us for years to come. So im sorry I've offended you because I have a personal issue with renaming animals and don't like the idea of people naming every single kid born to them regardless of if it's registered or not or if they plan to sell or keep it.

You might think it's funny or stupid that I feel this way but clearly it seems none of you can understand my point of view about it and clearly none of you feel the same way about it. I don't understand why you are so irritated by the idea that I can't rename an animal, yes it's a personal issue. But it's a person issue that is directly about you and the care and love you have or have had for that animal. Becuase for me it's wrong to rename an animal. It's not just a name it is a sign of the time and care you put into it, and I don't believe that a person that doesn't name their animals doesn't put the same time and care in. I do believe that just maybe they realize those animals will go to different homes and hopefully be loving named and cared for by their future owners and that not everyone wants a pre-determined name for their animals.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Let’s take a step back and remember that we are all on this site because we love our animals!

I see both sides. I rarely name animals we don’t plan on keeping unless they are going to be registered. Even then, some won’t have a barn name. However, I am very finicky about naming ones we keep or deciding on nicknames for new additions we get. It could take me hours or even months. For example, we have two bucks that are upcoming yearlings, and I still haven’t decided on names.

However, that’s the beauty of it all. It boils down to individual’s identification preference, and that’s ok. What works for one farm might not work for another. At the end of the day, if we were all the same, life would be so boring!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

CCCSAW said:


> Becuase for me it's wrong to rename an animal. It's not just a name it is a sign of the time and care you put into it, and I don't believe that a person that doesn't name their animals doesn't put the same time and care in.


Well this is sure an interesting thread! I've honestly never thought about it, but I have a hard time with names too. I don't ask an animal's name when I buy it, because to me it will always be 'Rambo renamed Finn' in my mind if I choose to change the name. I end up keeping the names of animals I buy even if I hate them. Belladonna will always be 'Bella' in a conversation even if I mumble nicknames to her when I'm working with her. Dotty will continue to be Dotty even though I really dislike it. I wonder if it's more my dislike for her name than her character that has already marked her as a non-keeper.

I'll go months without naming something just because I haven't found the right one. I have a goat named Myrtle and one named Gertrude because my husband wouldn't call my goats by their names and instead called them all Gertrude or Myrtle because "that's what goats are called", so I named one each so he wouldn't get confused .

I don't usually name the babies that are intended for sale, they are 'Dotty's baby boy' or 'the little buckling'. I don't tell people the name I've given to an animal I sell because I put a lot of time into that animal and the name usually reflects the character (like the Nubian I sold called Drama) of said animal. The first goat I bought after wanting goats for so long I named Wish. She also happened to remind me of a dandelion puff with her color, so that was a nice coincidence.

I asked my friends for a poll on a baby goats name and the winner was 'Jumper'. I haven't been able to actually say "this goats name is Jumper" because I reeeeaaaalllly don't like the name. I wouldn't buy a goat named Jumper. Or Drama, lol. My four year old daughter wants to name the unborn baby of Bella 'Rainbow' and that's what we'll call it, regardless of its gender. But that doesn't mean I'm going to like it.

Anyway, I thought it was an interesting conversation and I'm glad most people don't have that problem, cause it kinda sucks, lol.

Here's a picture of a Dotty's Baby Boy (aka Jumper) that my uncle told me to name Flying Nun. FLYING NUN. Oh gosh, that would have killed me.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww, what a cute baby, especially those great ears!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We named all the kids this year but with our Harry Potter themed herd we had a two page list of names. The ones were keeping are "main" characters like Hermione and Hedwig whereas ones were selling are named Teddy, Fabian and Cho. It's just so we can tell them apart. They're all black but one in their Hogwarts robes so colored collars and names help us keep our sanity. We fully expect buyers to change their names that's why we're doing it this way.
I know a breeder who numbers her goats instead of naming them by their herd status and it always made me crazy because herd status is a fluid dynamic. So when I'd go help worm or something they'd say get "3" which would be the third ranked in the herd one week but the next she'd be "5"...I can't keep up with it like they can...lol
It's an individual thing and it's important you do what works for you.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The breeder of one of my bucks asked what I was going to call bim, so she could start calling him that. I thought that was so thoughtful.
But not every goat has a new owner lined up a day after being born.
The other breeder seemed to call all her goats “that one” (pointing). Everybody is different.
As long as we don’t think that one the ways is the right way, I think it’s all good.
I don’t think you are weird. 
Ok, maybe you are, but I am too. 
We have a saying in Cologne, Jeder Jeck is anders!
That means, every crazy person is different. Because in Cologne, the capital of Carnival, it is accepted that we are all crazy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Chelsey said:


> Belladonna will always be 'Bella'


 You have a Belladona to?! That's crazy!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Obviously you feel stronger about animals' names than most of us. Would it work for you to tell the breeder about your special wish to buy a goat without a name? (True, most breeders might say "They all have registered names, but you can call them whatever you want." ... In that case, you might have to stress that you are "_anders_" ("otherwise, different") as MadHouse said.)

Would that work for you?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

As well as all have said. We are all different. To me something is not in the top percent..to you it is. I think all of us are right. No one is wrong. Thats why we all have different breeds and names. . It ashame to let somthing so small to not allow you the love of that goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep it friendly, keep it fun. No personal attacks. Stay respectful to everyone. Everyone has a right to their opinion. I will close this thread if people are not kind.

I just call my kids pumpkin or peanut or little man or sweetie. I do name the ones I'm going to keep. But I don't register anything so there is not an official name.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> ... I will close this thread if people are not kind.


Who is not kind?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> You have a Belladona to?! That's crazy!











Here is my sweet Bella! She is very much my favorite! Shes a mini Nubian. She's changed my mind about Nigerians, we're going more towards minis now because of her perfect size and loving nature.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Your Bella is very pretty!
My Bella is my favorite too! (Don't tell the others I said that:lolgoat She's a kinder so she's got Nubian in her past as well.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Let's take a step back and remember that we are all on this site because we love our animals!
> 
> I see both sides. I rarely name animals we don't plan on keeping unless they are going to be registered. Even then, some won't have a barn name. However, I am very finicky about naming ones we keep or deciding on nicknames for new additions we get. It could take me hours or even months. For example, we have two bucks that are upcoming yearlings, and I still haven't decided on names.
> 
> However, that's the beauty of it all. It boils down to individual's identification preference, and that's ok. What works for one farm might not work for another. At the end of the day, if we were all the same, life would be so boring!


This is our view pretty much. The ones that are being sold...if it's reserved or already spoken for, they don't get a name. I do ask suggestions on registered names because I don't want silly names attached to my herd name.

But if we have kids here that haven't sold, inevitably my children will call them SOMETHING. When you have lots of kids out there, it's easier to call them a name. I generally just say "my kids just call him XYZ but you can name him whatever" as they don't know the name.

I have bought animals that I didn't care for the registered/call name and changed it. I have one, her registered name is Calla Lilly and they called her Lilly, I changed to Calla. I have a friend who's call names for their animals they've bought are no where near the registered name.

For my own keepers though, I think on it for a long time unless I had one already picked. I'm very picky about names for my own keepers. Sometimes to the point of I hate selling an animal because I loved their name LOL.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> inevitably my children will call them SOMETHING.


 Yep that's how it goes. We raise chickens for meat and so we don't typically name the ones that will be butchered, but my little sisters name them whatever they want and change them frequently. Right now we have an Ovaltine, a Bofur, Bomber, and a Jo Boy. All hens mind you. We did have a rooster we thought we were going to butcher, but ended up keeping, so his name changed from Dogfood to Slim Shady.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Yep that's how it goes. We raise chickens for meat and so we don't typically name the ones that will be butchered, but my little sisters name them whatever they want and change them frequently. Right now we have an Ovaltine, a Bofur, Bomber, and a Jo Boy. All hens mind you. We did have a rooster we thought we were going to butcher, but ended up keeping, so his name changed from Dogfood to Slim Shady.


What no Fili or Kili or Bilbo? ...You're missing a lot of dwarves there!  LOL


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

@MellonFriend your kinder and @Chelsey your Nubian are both beautiful Belladonnas! 
I have two kinders too! But they aren't belladonnas..:heehee:
This isn't the best picture but it was the only one I could find of them together. The gate wasn't locked but they couldn't figure out how to open it after Liam (right) closed it! His sister Lucy is in the left. They are sweet but not my favorites unlike both of your cute Belladonnas!








_Just don't tell them that._ :haha:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Trollmor, "Not kind". means not being nice, saying things that might upset others.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> What no Fili or Kili or Bilbo? ...You're missing a lot of dwarves there!  LOL


What about Thorin? Or Dwalin and Balin?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> What no Fili or Kili or Bilbo? ...You're missing a lot of dwarves there!  LO





CaramelKittey said:


> What about Thorin? Or Dwalin and Balin?


I know right!

I guess the trouble was the little kids had already named the hens other things when they read Hobbit and then felt bad that they didn't have any chickens named after characters from the book. The trouble was they didn't want to use names they would get attatched to. I don't think we could eat a chicken named Thorin. He's one of our favorite characters.

Belladona and Primula my goats are actually named after Bilbo and Frodo's mothers respectively. We are HUGE Middle Earth fans. Hence my location and username. (blush)

Sorry we are getting a bit off topic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, what about Mungo Baggins or Bungo Baggins Bilbo's Grandfather and father...Yep, I'm a total Tolkien geek too 
Off topic but have you read the complete history of Middle earth yet? It's 13 Volumes as well as all of Tolkien's other works?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have not read that yet, but I have read Silmarillion, Children of Hurin, and the Tolkien Miscellany. I am also currently reading his translation of Beowulf right now with my older sister and mom. We are enjoying it quite a bit.

And as for the naming, I'm sure we will get around to those at some point.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

CCCSAW said:


> ...clearly im the only person in the whole wide world that has a personal issue with renaming animals. You know I was just tying to get a little more insight and express my concern becuase I honestly thought maybe I wasn't the only one.


Well, you might be the only one, but that's ok. We all have our little quirks and there's nothing wrong with that. I think I might be the only person I know who has never tasted a cauliflower and I never, ever intend to.



CCCSAW said:


> You might think it's funny or stupid that I feel this way but clearly it seems none of you can understand my point of view about it and clearly none of you feel the same way about it. I don't understand why you are so irritated by the idea that I can't rename an animal


I do think it's funny and I don't understand it, but I don't think it's stupid or irritating. There's not a person on this planet who doesn't have their foibles. It's what makes humanity interesting and fun. If your inability to rename animals irritates you, then it's something you can work on (kind of like people who go out of their way to handle spiders to overcome arachnophobia). But if you aren't bothered by your unusual idiosyncrasy, then just laugh about it (people can poke fun of my stupid cauliflower phobia as much as they like--I'll laugh right along with them!). As long as we can laugh at ourselves we will never cease to be entertained.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I got a goat back in december whos name was Sabre. I didnt like it, so I renamed her something similar, Saddie doesnt know her name, so that is why i renamed her. 
I rescued a lab that wasnt taken care of very well. Its a long story, but knowing that her collar had grown into her skin should be enogh said. Her name was "La-La"So to teach her the new name, I would say "lala LUCY" and she learned really quickly that her new name was lucy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Trollmor said:


> Who is not kind?


A reminder to everyone to watch the tone of your words. People can take your words the wrong way because they can't see facial expressions and hear tone of voice. So what you write can come across as mean and hurtful.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> A reminder to everyone to watch the tone of your words. People can take your words the wrong way because they can't see facial expressions and hear tone of voice. So what you write can come across as mean and hurtful.


That is why emojis are super important!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Damfino said:


> Well, you might be the only one, but that's ok. We all have our little quirks and there's nothing wrong with that. I think I might be the only person I know who has never tasted a cauliflower and I never, ever intend to.
> 
> I do think it's funny and I don't understand it, but I don't think it's stupid or irritating. There's not a person on this planet who doesn't have their foibles. It's what makes humanity interesting and fun. If your inability to rename animals irritates you, then it's something you can work on (kind of like people who go out of their way to handle spiders to overcome arachnophobia). But if you aren't bothered by your unusual idiosyncrasy, then just laugh about it (people can poke fun of my stupid cauliflower phobia as much as they like--I'll laugh right along with them!). As long as we can laugh at ourselves we will never cease to be entertained.


It's all good! 
I'm that weird person that doesn't use ketchup, mustard, or any dipping sauce on my fries or hot-dogs but I dip French fries in ice cream.
We're all different. Life would be so boring if we were the same. 

*No offense to anybody who dips French fries in ice cream too. I don't think you're weird but I KNOW I'm...weird..*


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Well, you might be the only one, but that's ok. We all have our little quirks and there's nothing wrong with that. I think I might be the only person I know who has never tasted a cauliflower and I never, ever intend to.
> 
> I do think it's funny and I don't understand it, but I don't think it's stupid or irritating. There's not a person on this planet who doesn't have their foibles. It's what makes humanity interesting and fun. If your inability to rename animals irritates you, then it's something you can work on (kind of like people who go out of their way to handle spiders to overcome arachnophobia). But if you aren't bothered by your unusual idiosyncrasy, then just laugh about it (people can poke fun of my stupid cauliflower phobia as much as they like--I'll laugh right along with them!). As long as we can laugh at ourselves we will never cease to be entertained.


I love you! And cause curiousity killed the cat and all... what is it about cauliflower that makes you feel like that? On another note... i love cauliflower but this whole pizza crust cauliflower thing.. bleh! Nope never tryin THAT one lol.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> It's all good!
> I'm that weird person that doesn't use ketchup, mustard, or any dipping sauce on my fries or hot-dogs but I dip French fries in ice cream.
> We're all different. Life would be so boring if we were the same.
> 
> *No offense to anybody who dips French fries in ice cream too. I don't think you're weird but I KNOW I'm...weird..*


Mmmm french fries in a wendy's frosty! Heavenly! We had them just the other day .


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

CaramelKittey said:


> It's all good!
> I'm that weird person that doesn't use ketchup, mustard, or any dipping sauce on my fries or hot-dogs but I dip French fries in ice cream.
> We're all different. Life would be so boring if we were the same.
> 
> *No offense to anybody who dips French fries in ice cream too. I don't think you're weird but I KNOW I'm...weird..*


I don't use ketchup (yech!) or mustard or other dipping sauces on fries or hot dogs or hamburgers either. I like cheddar cheese on those things though. I'm not sure I'm a fan of french fries and ice cream though.



Sfgwife said:


> I love you! And cause curiousity killed the cat and all... what is it about cauliflower that makes you feel like that? On another note... i love cauliflower but this whole pizza crust cauliflower thing.. bleh! Nope never tryin THAT one lol.


Cauliflower smells like dirty diapers and looks like alien brains. I have the same feelings about broccoli, only I can't say I've never tasted broccoli. A sadistic babysitter made me eat a whole piece one time when I was about 8 years old and it almost scarred me for life. Most vegetables don't register high on my list of "edibles" but some are definitely worse than others.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Damfino said:


> I don't use ketchup (yech!) or mustard or other dipping sauces on fries or hot dogs or hamburgers either. I like cheddar cheese on those things though. I'm not sure I'm a fan of french fries and ice cream though.
> 
> Cauliflower smells like dirty diapers and looks like alien brains. I have the same feelings about broccoli, only I can't say I've never tasted broccoli. A sadistic babysitter made me eat a whole piece one time when I was about 8 years old and it almost scarred me for life. Most vegetables don't register high on my list of "edibles" but some are definitely worse than others.


Gah! I remember a sitter once makin toast.... she put the bread in and toasted it, let it cool off THEN slathered a thick layer of butter on it. Can you say nasty! We had eat that mess and i still remember the nasty thick coating of butter in my mouth. She did it a lot too.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Trollmor, "Not kind". means not being nice, saying things that might upset others.


Thanks, I understand that, but so far I have not seen any unkind entry in this thread. I still need to learn your culture!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> A reminder to everyone to watch the tone of your words. People can take your words the wrong way because they can't see facial expressions and hear tone of voice. So what you write can come across as mean and hurtful.


What I need are examples! Some entries were taken out of threads recently, and it hurt me, especially because I need to know what to avoid in the future!

Sorry for the OT, @CCCSAW! ;(


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Ohh...but cauliflower pizza crust is so good.....but..I prefer water for my Oreos so...

Glad to know I'm not the only French-fry frosty dipper. 

And, poor @Sfgwife ! Butter on toast IS nasty! I can't even put the stuff on pancakes...:ahh:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow..we got way off-topic with the food combos and condiments. 
:heehee:
Anyway, I renamed my horse from Mimi to Peach just because I didn’t like Mimi. She caught on to her new name real quick and didn’t have any issues.:clapping:
I have bought two does and one whether that were named and I kept their names because I liked them. For one doe, I knew it would be easier for the owner who is also our breeder. Plus, the name (Squeaks) was cute and it suited her because she a cute small doe. I usually name my kids because I end up selling them at an auction and they don’t tell the buyers the names which is fine with me.
I just sold a goat recently and told the owners they could name him whatever they want. 
His ‘old name’ wasn’t official anyway because I don’t register bucks (unless they are older and I know I’m keeping them for a while) And, we do 4-H so it’s a good idea to name your goats for ease in the shows. The goats don’t know their names and they might change.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep on topic please.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

We name all of ours, even kids we know we’ll sell. It’s easier to keep track of them, they deserve a name, and it’s usually my human kids naming them. Last year we had Princess Mermaid Boots, Bingo, Rolly, and Snowball named by my girls. We just had two bucklings on Monday. Their names: Jewel Glitter and Glitter Jewel. For bucklings. It makes my girls happy so we’re fine with it. I do not expect whoever buys them to keep those names. In fact, I probably won’t tell them those names.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Every one of my goats has a name. Any I sell, the new owners can rename if they want. I never fill in the given name on reg applications, just the required herd name. I give them names just so I can keep track of kids. If someone asks what the kids name is, I tell them what I have been calling him/her but I also tell them the goat really doesn't know it's name at that age. My entire herd of dairy cattle had their own names, even the calves. Same goes for horses, barn cats, chickens etc. They all have names on my farm. Some of the names are part of their registered names, others are not, but all have their "barn names". My oldest sons had their 4H project does to start their herd. The oldest named his after himself, His name is Christopher, her name was Christine. His younger brother named his all white doe Rainbow! LOL


----------



## Nudanud (Mar 1, 2018)

I just want to let the original poster know that they are NOT the only person that feels that way. I have a sister that thinks it’s wrong to rename animals. She feels quite strongly about it..like it’s an ethical issue and everything. So maybe nobody here really gets it, but it’s clearly not unheard of...if that helps you any..lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I think naming or not is a personal thing. I know a person with a large dairy herd and all are numbers. I guess, it all depends on how one is raised and how one feels about names and what they represent. There sure isn't a right or wrong!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

CCCSAW said:


> Not just all the ones they keep but also all the kids they plan to sell?
> 
> I'm asking mainly about the commercial boer goats and particularly goat being sold to 4h and ffa for fairs. But really all in general. Why make a big deal about names if your going to sell that animal?
> 
> ...


Hi CCCSAW...
We have ADGA Registered Nigerian Dwarfs and last year was our FF. (we're expecting our 2nd set of kids on 4/11 and 4/19...can't wait!!) 

We were very fortunate to have buyers deposits on them before they were weaned. I want to sell them as "already registered" animals (just my own preference for our farm) so, when we received a deposit to hold a baby, I asked what they would like to name their baby and registered them accordingly before they were picked up by their new owners. I had most of the names pretty quickly and could then call each baby by its "real name" so they got used to it.

It was a fun experience for everyone...esp. the little girl that will be showing her goats in the fair this summer. (hopefully)


----------

